# habe java code aber etwas funktioniert nicht



## MadMaik (20. Jan 2007)

Also kann gar kein java , habe aber ein script vom kumpel bekommen denn ich einstetzen wollte


```
<SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript" LANGUAGE="JavaScript" SRC="/hallo/js/javascript.js"></SCRIPT>
		<SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript" LANGUAGE="JavaScript"><!--

if(self == top)
{
	top.location.href = 'http://hallo.de/';
};

		//--></SCRIPT>
```

so den script bindet man in seine page ein und dann gibt es noch einen anderen  nämlich SRC="/hallo/js/javascript.js das muss ja auf dem webserver sein die datei die hab ich auch hier:

```
// ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
// - Open Popup
// ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
function OpenPopup(sUrl, sTarget, nWidth, nHeight)
{
	var nLeft	= (screen.availWidth - nWidth) / 2;
	var nTop	= (screen.availHeight - nHeight) / 2;

	var oWin	= window.open(sUrl, sTarget, 'channelmode=no,directories=no,fullscreen=no,location=no,menubar=no,resizable=no,scrollbars=no,status=no,toolbar=no,top=' + nTop + ',left=' + nLeft + ',height=' + nHeight + ',width=' + nWidth + '');

	oWin.focus();

	return(true);
};

// ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
// - Post
// ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
function Post(v)
{
	document.forms['d'].elements['v'].value = v;

	document.forms['d'].submit();
};

function DL(s)
{
	// alert(base64decode(s) + '-');


	Post(s);

	return(false);
};
```

so dann will ich auf die seite gehen und ich werde nicht auf hallo.de umgeleitet weiß einer warum`?
danke im vorraus[/code][/quote]


----------



## Beni (20. Jan 2007)

Verschoben in "JavaScript Fragen", weil Java nicht JavaScript ist.

Sorry, ich kenne JavaScript nicht, kann dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## DaKo (23. Jan 2007)

Wie sieht den deine Ordner-/Datei-Struktur aus?


----------

